
iPhone Marketing Campaign--"may be the most successful ever" (likened to 1964 Mustang) - mattculbreth
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601109&sid=ao8.A9Aiie9E&refer=home
======
nickb
Well, don't count the chickens before they're hatched. Sure, there's a ton of
buzz (more buzz than for any product I've ever seen) but buzz better translate
to the sales!

But hey, I'm buying one too... I'll try to get one on Sat. :) Just count it as
work phone and you can deduct some of its costs ;)

------
mattculbreth
The sad thing is that I'm pretty sure now I'll be shelling out $500 for the
thing. I just can't help myself. I'm justifying it with the 100% increase in
my share values over the last year but it's still a rationalization. :)

